# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Dix-septime dition - premier semestre 2019

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2019 est termin. Vive les vacances ! Et vive le bulletin scolaire qui tabli le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Vos chers professeurs bnvoles (les responsables de rubriques) ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dix-septime dition.

 ::fleche::  *We Want (toujours) You!* Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Balze, non ?
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

NoSmokingal1_24ProgElecTdourouc05fafabzh6LittleWhiteJean-Philippe AndrMickael Baronjreaux62Pierre Fauconnier


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BaronchrtopheLittleWhite

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Arkham46Robin56djibril


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

Mickael BaronWinjeromeSergioMasterrv26tf-lebboijeajuliendehosNothusfxrobinBouskphilippe_at_sysemb

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

LittleWhitegvasseur58bouyeHinault RomaricNothusUserSergioMasterCinePhilcb_60



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhiteverminegvasseur58comtois


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

pedro18gvasseur58


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

jacques_jeanescartefiguef-lebnauteClaudeLELOUP


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :* <- C'est nouveau !

C'est le classement des plus gros (en poids ?) critiques de livres.

dourouc05David BleuseVincent PETITMickael BaronLittleWhite-Nikopol-gorgonitezoom61WatilinBakSh0


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Mickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesMarco46 - Maintenance des outils de rdactionWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionWinjerome - Aide  la rorganisation des rubriqueszoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Bonnes vacances !  ::chin::

----------

